# Insurance HELP!



## GT-R boy (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi Guys. Looking to purchase a MY11 GTR fairly soon and thought I'd get some insurance quotes. I really seem to be struggling. I live in a area of Birmingham which is deemed quite high risk. I have 9 years no claims. Had a fault claim on another vehicle this year. I'm getting a couple of quotes around £1800. And then well over. I rang Sky insurance and they said that as I've never had a performance car before they won't be able to help me. They quoted £3800 btw! Also I wanted to mod the car to at least stage 1 with a exhaust system. Can anybody possibly recommend any companies who could help me out?

Thank you


----------



## Ryan_H (Jun 28, 2016)

You could try Greenlight, they are usually good with fast cars. Sky now ask for proof of experience as you say. 

I read on the FB group that Footman James are also good with GTR.


----------



## bigkeeko (Nov 27, 2012)

£3800? Man that's a sore hit.  I'm guessing you're looking to get it into 3 figures?

I'd say unless you move to Wales or somewhere you'll struggle with cheap insurance in Birmingham.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Join the gang, it's ridiculous. Every year is a struggle but this year seams impossible.
37, 6 years Ncb, no claims or convictions, stage 1 car Birmingham post code, quotes circa £2k

Only just managed to insure the daily driver on a separate policy.


----------



## GT-R boy (Nov 20, 2015)

bigkeeko said:


> £3800? Man that's a sore hit.  I'm guessing you're looking to get it into 3 figures?
> 
> I'd say unless you move to Wales or somewhere you'll struggle with cheap insurance in Birmingham.


Not really 3 figures but around £1200 or so. Now a friend lives about 3.5 miles away and when I put in his postcode it was £580. 

I just feel £1800 is quite unreasonable considering I'm 31 years old. 
However I will contact the guys that have been recommended on this thread. I'll keep you all posted!

Thank you for your replies!


----------



## GT-R boy (Nov 20, 2015)

TABZ said:


> Join the gang, it's ridiculous. Every year is a struggle but this year seams impossible.
> 37, 6 years Ncb, no claims or convictions, stage 1 car Birmingham post code, quotes circa £2k
> 
> Only just managed to insure the daily driver on a separate policy.


Tabz, who was your quote with if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

AIB. They are recommended on here in the insurance section.

That was with all mods declared.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Admiral is your friend.


----------



## sparkycarl85 (Apr 4, 2016)

Admiral are brilliant I'm 29 6 years no claims and I've insured gtr fully comp and a estate car don't laugh Renault Megane lol my daily commute which they have mirrored my ncb on both vehicles for. £962 with the wife as a second driver on both very happy


----------



## Snooze (Aug 5, 2015)

Just about to renew with Admiral again as they are still cheapest for me after doing the usual checking around.

£515 for Stage 1 09 plate. 48yr old + wife. Oxfordshire postcode.


----------



## sparkycarl85 (Apr 4, 2016)

What did u say about a stage 1? Do u say exhaust mod and remap? I need to tell them :disappointed:


----------



## Snooze (Aug 5, 2015)

I declared:

Exhaust/manifold-non standard,
Engine chip 11-25% inc BHP

It added around £120 to my quote, would have been just under £400 otherwise. I put a 6000 mile annual mileage estimate on there also.


----------



## boardman (Jul 11, 2016)

Just gone through trying to sort out insurance on a GT-R (stage 1) I'm due to buy at the weekend. 39 years old, 9 years ncb, no real performance history. My EVO 5 didn't count 

Tried all the specialists first as recommended here and other forums. Got £1000 as best estimate.

First estimate was £6000!

Got fed up and tried moneysupermarket and gocompare. Got to £780 with all mods declared with LV.com.

Finally, after a lot of explaining on the phone, managed to get a really decent quote from Admiral. Added the car to a multi-car policy which took 9 years in to consideration on both cars.

Managed to be the cheapest quote on the GT-R and saved £200 on Audi SLine at the same time. 

Adding my girlfriend to the policy saved me £200 apparently

Painful experience all round but got there in the end. Good luck.


----------



## FOXR34 (Sep 28, 2008)

I have just used Sky insurance beat all quotes and are really good to communicate with . R34 GTR approx 500 / 550 bhp , all mods decIared and got an agreed valuation - £500


----------



## Camb (Jan 23, 2016)

Try being 21 and insuring one, the hope is after a bit of experience driving mine it comes down considerably! 
I'm with Acorn insurance, it's not cheap though because of my age, but one of the only companies that would even consider me so might be worth a try?


----------



## roscop123 (Jan 12, 2017)

Iv just got a quotes from admiral for 863...2013.model. stage 2..miltek exhaust..29yrs old 4 yrs no claims...1 claim non fault..thought 863 was.reasonable


----------



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

roscop123 said:


> Iv just got a quotes from admiral for 863...2013.model. stage 2..miltek exhaust..29yrs old 4 yrs no claims...1 claim non fault..thought 863 was.reasonable


Don't know how Admiral can be so up and down.

2010 model, stage 1, 65+, more than 12 years ncb, car garaged in Norfolk, tracker fitted, no health issues. You can't better than that and still £715!!!

PS. What mileage limitation, if any, do you put on yours?


----------



## Camb (Jan 23, 2016)

Give Acorn Insurance a call, they insure me. 2016 GTR at 21, so might be able to sort you out with a cheaper deal than admiral etc


----------



## roscop123 (Jan 12, 2017)

zed1 said:


> Don't know how Admiral can be so up and down.
> 
> 2010 model, stage 1, 65+, more than 12 years ncb, car garaged in Norfolk, tracker fitted, no health issues. You can't better than that and still £715!!!
> 
> PS. What mileage limitation, if any, do you put on yours?


Mines is on for 8000 miles ..wont do anywhere near that though 

I ended up going with elephant ...i pay 87 per month will all the extras on


----------

